# Thornton Fever Hospital, Fife - May 2018



## Ferox (Jun 14, 2018)

Another place we had a look at on a recent trip to Scotland. Very decayed and stripped this one but never the less still a nice spot for a look around. There was some lovely tiles still in place in parts of the hospital which I liked. I do like a bit of old tile work  There was a lot of kids toys dotted about also which seemed strange and out of place. We almost bumped into a couple of people who turned up while we where there but, they must have heard us inside and ran off. Maybe they had mistaken our low talking for the rustle of feathers  A nice relaxed explore this, for us anyway, on a nice sunny afternoon. Visited with non member Paul.

















































Thanks for Looking 

More pics on my Flickr page - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157694792372572/with/41878484015/


----------



## HughieD (Jun 14, 2018)

Fantastically trashed, beautifully captured.


----------



## Ferox (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks Hughie  Nice little wander this place.


----------



## smiler (Jun 14, 2018)

Um, yeah Hughie got it about right but the light and shadows are worth a mention, liked it, Thanks


----------



## Electric (Jun 14, 2018)

Ferox said:


> Maybe they had mistaken our low talking for the rustle of feathers



Ha. This is the first time I've read a report on this place rather than seeing it in, um, videos.
Your photos make it look really quite nice. Thanks.


----------



## Ferox (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks Smiler. The condition's where great for a little light and shadow 

Thanks also Electric. Some video that Owlman thing. Better than the film he is in


----------

